# What sliding compound miter saw should I buy?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Bosch just came out with the "Glide" which saves a lot of room in the wood shop.








But, I love DeWalt tools and you can get a free stand with a miter saw purchase.








Even Ridgid's miter saw has a special on a free stand as well.








Which one would you buy?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd go with the one with the largest straight cut length. I got one from Harbor Freight, Chicago Electric 10" Sliding compound miter saw that will straight cut up to 3" thick at 12.5". That takes care of all the 2x12 and 1x12 lumber as well as all the smaller stuff. A couple minor adjustments out of the box to true up the square on the straight cut and you're done. I did have to buy my own stand for it, but i've had it for years. Just a matter of removing my old saw and putting the new one in place.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

id watch out for that Bosch, living in Calif. the following warning is in play.
California requires the following notice:

WARNING: Some dust created by power sanding, sawing, grinding, drilling, and other construction activities contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm. Some examples of these chemicals are: :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a DeWalt mounted in my bench to crosscut long boards. Nice tool!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

You didn't list the one I'd buy, Hitachi C8FB2 8-1/2" sliding compound miter. Good luck finding a used one before changes were made. Guys in the trades buy up the used ones. I'm almost as crazy as Roland and will pass up new equipment on the market for the older model that was built well. Whenever I'm in the market for a new tool, I go to my local tool supply house and talk with the guy(s) at the repair counter. They see all the different makes and models of all the tools. Invaluable information.

I remember stopping in to get a new spring for the guard on my C8FB2 and the guy at the counter, all on his own, praised the saw and went on about how the newer models have gone the way of all the other miters out there and to keep buying parts for my saw. There hasn't been any job I couldn't do with the 8-1/2" that some of my friends can do with their 10 and 12 inch miters. 95% of the time a miter saw will be cutting 1-1/2" thick stock or thinner, so the larger blade saws are simply overkill.

Go talk to your local tool repair guy before buying. Oh, and check out the Winbag video!


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I've got this and have been very happy with it. It is my main saw until I finally get a table saw.

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/machinery-miter-saws-dws780.aspx


----------



## Ian G (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got an OLD craftsman 10" radial arm saw that was my grandpa's, probably from the 60's, and I absolutely love it! It can cut 16" widths with no problem. I frequently see them on craigslist for $100, I'm thinking of picking up another one.

However if I were to go new I would probably get the DeWalt, mostly just because I like their stuff and have a lot of it already.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

2 radial arm saw on one bench. You could rip and cross cut all at the same time.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I'm almost as crazy as Roland and will pass up new equipment on the market for the older model that was built well.


I may not yet be as _crazy _as Barry and Roland, but I'm working on it.

A few weeks ago I bought an older Craftsman radial arm saw that has an active recall notice posted.  It appears that Emerson (the OEM) will pay $100 to get them destroyed. However, I plan to put the saw to use.


I'm not suggesting that a radial arm saw will necessarily fit Charlie's situation, as a radial arm saw is not very portable, but I do agree that older used tools can offer good value. :thumbsup:


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

I bought the bosch 12 axial glide miter saw. I like it a lot. repetitive cuts are a breeze.
But i think any of the miter saws will work just great. the most important thing i have found is the need for a good bench for that 1x12"x12'. 


G>_


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I've had the Dewalt 12" compound sliding miter saw for years. Lots of heavy use and it's holding up well. Only complaint is that the power cord casing is cracking where it enters the saw (Had that problem on a number of other Dewalt power tools so it looks like a common defect). But that can easily be replaced, it is 10-15 years old now after all.

Had the portable stand for many years. It's ok, but not suited well to production work. Upgraded to a homemade stand mounted on a rolling steel cabinet with a kreg fence system.


----------



## SquirrellyOne (Feb 24, 2015)

I've just purchased this model: http://www.lowes.com/pd_42379-67702..._qty_sales_dollar|1&page=1&facetInfo=12-in|12

Compact slide allowing you to put it against a wall and not limit it's travel. Ambidextrous handle for the lefties out there. About as much cutting throat as you'd ever care to use. The laser actually seems useful for everything less than cabinetry work. Hundreds cheaper than the Dewalt stuff, but I can't find any quality difference in my use of it so far. I've used a borrowed Dewalt 12" for a remodeling project, and have put this new Hitachi saw to use in another remodel project over the last couple months. Highly recommend.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

tarheit said:


>


Great idea! Very nice.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Barry said:


> You didn't list the one I'd buy, Hitachi C8FB2 8-1/2" sliding compound miter.


Hitachi C12RSH Laser. Sliding compound. Awesome. Incredibly accurate. Kinda heavy.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. Now that Barry threw in the Hitachi, I have four to consider. 
I think the Ridgid and the Bosch are out so that leaves the DeWalt and Hitachi. I'll have to do a little more research on these two.

Thanks again!


----------



## mbevanz (Jul 23, 2012)

Milwaukee makes a good one. IMO everything they make is top quality.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I've got the Dewalt sliding compound. It's awesome. Some of the others are probably great but I could not like one better than I like the Dewalt.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a cheap one from a homier tool show. it has done me well for 15 years including some ny city apartment remodels that were done by one of the kids as a summer job while in college.. the best I have seen is hitachi.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> A few weeks ago I bought an older Craftsman radial arm saw that has an active recall notice posted.


I also have an older Craftsman radial arm saw that fell into the recall category (built in '74) and it couldn't be retrofit with a new guard so they said they would send me a box and instructions on how to take the motor carriage off and to send it to them for $100. :lpf:

I can use it to crosscut, I can pivot the head and use it to rip like a table saw, it can crosscut 16 1/4" lengths for bottom boards/top covers, it can spin an 8" dado stack, you can cut miters... It is, however, a dangerous saw that will easily remove a finger or four or hand in half a second. And the carriage does like to rush out to come and hug the user on occasion.

If I bought a sliding miter saw i would probably consider the dewalt first (if it had a laser). I do go to Lowes and Home Depot and play with them all  

Extra diligence is needed with one of those old Craftsman saws though, if one decides to go that route.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

My DeWalt doesn't have a laser - it has a light above the blade which will cast a shadow of the blade on the work piece. The shadow of the blade is where the blade will cut, and even shows the exact width of the cut from the particular blade being used. Simple and effective.


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a Dewalt 12" sliding compound. It's a great saw. I got it free because I work for Stanley Black and Decker.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

The Hitachi C12FDH is currently on sale at Lowe's Cheap until 3/30/15
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...&catalogId=10051&productId=1037899&cId=detail


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

dynemd said:


> The Hitachi C12FDH is currently on sale at Lowe's Cheap until 3/30/15
> http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...&catalogId=10051&productId=1037899&cId=detail


True, but it's not a sliding miter saw.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Love my ridgid. Have mine mounted on a ridgid portable stand. I chose it over others because out a large cutting table.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Ian G said:


> I've got an OLD craftsman 10" radial arm saw that was my grandpa's, probably from the 60's, and I absolutely love it! It can cut 16" widths with no problem. I frequently see them on craigslist for $100, I'm thinking of picking up another one.
> 
> However if I were to go new I would probably get the DeWalt, mostly just because I like their stuff and have a lot of it already.


I also use a Craftsman radial arm saw instead of a chopsaw. It cost about what the blade on it cost, but it is remarkably accurate, quick and versatile to use.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Charlie, I have that DeWalt with stand. Mine was a refurbished, much cheaper.
Four 45's do not total to a square frame. I have to set it about half a degree off from the factory stops. Cuts true after that. The 90 cut is not exact either. Still like it and use it first if I can.

A lot to be said for old machinist work in old gear. Somehow a little off from wear does not bug me as much as a little off brand new.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a bosh 12" sliding compound best I've owned


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

BeeAttitudes said:


> True, but it's not a sliding miter saw.


That would be the C12RSH (Laser)... Sliding Dual Compound Miter


----------



## J-Rat (Dec 10, 2013)

I like dewalt power tools. I have the DW712, It's a 8 1/2" sliding compound miter saw. I also have the DWE7840 portable table saw. These tools make woodworking fun.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I finally decided on the DeWalt 12". I love it so far. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I had a dewalt with the light like shinbone. It was amazing, generally lasers suck as they are good only for accuracy on one side of the blade. However for the money the ridgid is a quality saw and priced right. Another option is a radial arm saw, I often see these dirt cheap on craigslist. 
Dewalt spends close to 20 million dollars a year to mske a Nascar turn left on saturdays and somebody has to pay for it, just saying.


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Barry said:


> You didn't list the one I'd buy, Hitachi C8FB2 8-1/2" sliding compound miter. Good luck finding a used one before changes were made. Guys in the trades buy up the used ones. I'm almost as crazy as Roland and will pass up new equipment on the market for the older model that was built well. Whenever I'm in the market for a new tool, I go to my local tool supply house and talk with the guy(s) at the repair counter. They see all the different makes and models of all the tools. Invaluable information.
> 
> I remember stopping in to get a new spring for the guard on my C8FB2 and the guy at the counter, all on his own, praised the saw and went on about how the newer models have gone the way of all the other miters out there and to keep buying parts for my saw. There hasn't been any job I couldn't do with the 8-1/2" that some of my friends can do with their 10 and 12 inch miters. 95% of the time a miter saw will be cutting 1-1/2" thick stock or thinner, so the larger blade saws are simply overkill.
> 
> Go talk to your local tool repair guy before buying. Oh, and check out the Winbag video!


FWIW, If you haven't clicked 'confirm purchase' yet, I couldn't agree more with Barry. I own this saw as well and it's lighter, less flex in the blade and cuts 99% of anything I need to do. I'd skip the laser as well and get a 0.9 mechanical pencil (HB lead.)

Mark


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm not familiar with the Bosch compound miter saw but in general Bosch tools are higher quality than Dewalt, which is saying something. The Bosch routers and drills are great. Bosch recently released a contractor saw with blade safety similar to the Sawstop but that doesn't destroy the blade. You probably won't go wrong with the Bosch CMS.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the bosch, it was a wedding gift, excellent saw.

My grandfather has a craftsman radial arm saw. Very useful saw, if you only had one saw that should be the one. Never use that saw while holding your workpiece, it has a tendency to jump out at you. Works great if you clamp your work before cutting. Lots of them available for $100


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

I have a WEN sliding compound miter that I got on closeout that i like very much.
It gets used everyday for just about everything.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

My brother in law and I both have the Dewalt 12" sliding compound miter saw He's in construction and uses it daily. Mine gets used occasionally Love the saw. Best saw in the shop.


----------



## Yeti (Apr 2, 2015)

Makita and Bosch are the best saws on the market. My Makita sounds beautiful. Like a choir of angels.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Back around post #3, some guy named Barry questioned my sanity for having a Delta(made in Milwaukee) table saw w/ jointer from the 1940s, and a Powermatic planer from the 1950s.

I hid from him the new(er) Milwaukee 6497-6 10" magnum slider. I am quite pleased with it, and would recommend it to others.

Crazy Roland


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm looking to get my first set of tools, and a saw for future bee projects... Why would a miter saw be better than table saw? Just because of the angles you can cut?


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Table saw is a much more versatile tool for beekeeping. Can make bottom boards, reducers, inner covers, Miller feeders, and outer covers. I have made some supers as well.

Buy a good quality table saw and you can cut a lot of angles as well.


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

just make sure it 12" and double bevel and that should do all it need it to ( retired carpenter)


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Phyber - a table saw is good for ripping boards to width, but is clumsy for cutting 2 feet off of an 6 or more foot board, because the wood must slide. On a miter saw, the wood is stationary, and the blade moves.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Spel Ling Bee (Apr 9, 2015)

phyber said:


> I'm looking to get my first set of tools, and a saw for future bee projects... Why would a miter saw be better than table saw? Just because of the angles you can cut?


I'm remodeling a house right now and use my compound miter saw a lot. However when building bee stuff the only thing I use it for is cutting the 10' boards to a manageable length. Then the rest is on the table saw.

If I were just starting out... I think I would invest in a GOOD table saw. A good hand, or skill saw for cutting longer boards to a manageable length to use on table saw.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

Spel Ling Bee said:


> I'm remodeling a house right now and use my compound miter saw a lot. However when building bee stuff the only thing I use it for is cutting the 10' boards to a manageable length. Then the rest is on the table saw.
> 
> If I were just starting out... I think I would invest in a GOOD table saw. A good hand, or skill saw for cutting longer boards to a manageable length to use on table saw.


 pretty good advise


----------

